# AI SUITE II installation fail issues- Solved



## AnomalouS (Mar 14, 2012)

I just reformatted and tried to install AI SUITE II, I ran into problems with the install failing. 
After looking all over for help, it was cumbersome to find a quick read for help. 

Simple as this. 

-I installed .net framework 4.0 (not sure this had anything to do with the install working)
-run  AI_SUITE_II_PATCHER as an administrator
-reboot
-run AI_SUITE_II as an administrator

As you are installing AI SUITE II watch out for the "do you want to run this file" pop ups behind the main window.

Install SUCCESSFUL!

only took me a reformat and about 6 hours to figure this out...


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 14, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> I just reformatted and tried to install AI SUITE II, I ran into problems with the install failing.
> After looking all over for help, it was cumbersome to find a quick read for help.
> 
> Simple as this.
> ...





after 5 mins i would have said screw this software


----------



## AnomalouS (Mar 14, 2012)

i just wanted to use it to update my bios... otherwise i dont use it


----------



## coolhand411 (Mar 19, 2012)

When you get sick and tired of all the Alarms popping up you can try this workaround 
This is the only way i would keep this software on my PC


> I just figured out how to make AI Suite II stop starting with Windows (I had to do some careful Googling)! After following these instructions, it will always be on your terms unless you undo these changes. So if you have AI Suite II installed but you don't want it to start with Windows anymore, then follow these instructions:
> Open Task Scheduler (in Vista and 7, open the Start Menu, type task scheduler, and then press Enter)
> On the far left side, expand Task Scheduler Library
> Select "ASUS"
> ...


http://www.overclock.net/t/1012874/...68-gen3-series-owners-club/2430#post_14344460


----------

